# An Unexpected Hedgehog



## Chihirolee3 (Nov 27, 2012)

I have been on a waiting list for a baby hedgehog for almost 2 months now, and since then, I have learned so much more than basic care and needs they require. I have learned of people who live not far from me who have at least one. Well on that note, I was talking to our best friend's father about our plans for our soon to be hedgehog and said his ex-wife had one they wanted to get rid of. I've been to her house before and never saw it or even knew it existed!. I didn't want it (since they had it for a few years and I did not feel prepared to take on an unfamiliar adult hedgehog who is always huffy because they NEVER handled her) but I wanted to reccomend this site to them so the little one could find a proper home. 
Well I went over in person and tried to tell Suzie about this site, and through some interesting conversation, I somehow ended up taking her home with me (cage and all) and now have "joint custody" of her for the next month. The hedgehog really belongs to her daughter, but has been in college and will graduate in the spring. They got it for the exotic-ness of it and the flair of it wore off so they don't seem too interested in it anymore. If she wants her back, I will give her back, but for the meantime I will do what I can to improve the hedgehogs health. 
To give you an idea of how she's been raised (she's over 2 years old now and they had her since she was 6 weeks old), they named her Rhododendron because the name sounds like rodent ( and she's a girl). They believe she's a rodent!. Her main diet is vension with really cheap cat food (looks like meow mix or something) when they leave for weekends. We don't eat meat at home (too expensive), especially deer (i love them too much to eat them), so I have been giving her food that she came with (if I keep her, I will change her over to Blue Buffalo, which my cat eats). She hasn't eaten anything but the mealworms I have given her, but at least she is drinking water. She has an hourglass shape, and they thought she was fat. Her cage is a three story guinea pig/ferret house with open ramps (all of that I removed so there's just the bottom floor). Her ears are very tattered (I am nipple creaming them) and they said she's never been given a bath (so the next morning after taking her home, I gave her an oatmeal bath because she's making it snow with how dry her skin was). She seemed to enjoy that and afterwards, wasn't so huffy at me and even tried to explore on my lap. She really doesn't like the scent of my husband (she was popping and hissing at him and hasn't done that with me yet). 
There was nothing to heat her cage and their house stays in the mid-upper 60's, so the first thing I did was put a CHE in and now her cage is about 76 degrees. Her cage is so big and open that I put a blanket over it to not only help with day/night, but also to retain the heat (since our house is even colder than theirs). I've been monitoring her like a hawk since I don't know how this will affect her. My husband worries it may be too warm for her since she isn't used to it. She's been sleeping in our dirty shirts (to get used to our scent) and doesn't run or anything, but I figure she's still scared and doesn't want to do anything until she feels more comfortable. Her cage floor was originally just newpaper and she had nothing to cuddle up in or hide in, so I put down a fleece liner (one that I made for my hedgehog's cage but luckily fits perfectly in the bottom of hers) and gave her a spare blanket I made and dirty shirt from each of us to help her get used to us. I also gave her a TP tube (cut all the way down) an enclosed cat toy ball and little stuffed animal (everyone needs a little companion). Her wheel looks big enough but it's a mesh wheel that they taped plasticy newspaper to. If I end up keeping her, I am going to make her a proper bucket wheel, and a better cage.

I feel confident enough that I can care for her, but I just worry about her future. If she does go back, I am going to give them a copy of Lizardgirl's book. I really hope she gets used to us, and because she hasn't been handled, I am worried she'll never get used to us if we do end up keeping her. funny thing is that she doesn't seem to care at all care about our cat (but he is terrified of her), but she is used to dogs (which we don't have). Our cat can't jump, but he sits under the desk where her cage is all poofed up in fear and cries at me basically saying "what is that and why is it here?" (I think it's funny, he's such a big baby). I do worry about ending up with 2 hegehogs. I know I have time for 2 of them, but I fear I will pick favorites. My baby, who isn't yet here, will be male, so I have his cage in our bedroom and Rhododendron is housed in our library. I don't want babies and I don't want them to be stressed out over eachother. My baby I can help mold and shape him into "my" hedgie and watch him grow up, whereas Rhododendron is their hedgehog and always will be, and I hate picking favorites. I will do all I can for her in the meantime while she is under our roof, but I hope you all understand what I'm saying. I am just worried and and unsure about the situation, but I just want some advice and maybe other ways to help her become more comfortable.


----------



## Shell (Aug 23, 2012)

It sounds like you've just rescued yourself a little hedgy. Since you can offer heer a much better home I'd say she's pretty much yours now and she sounds adorable. Bet she's loving the fleece pouch since she's never had it so cozy. As for favorites, I have 4 dogs and a cat and honestly, I use to worry about the same thing, but when it comes down to it, there won't be any favorites and you'll just love them differently. Your new baby boy may be the type to enjoy alone time more than this little girl, even though the little girl hasn't been handled much in her past. They're all so different and you just love them for their own personalities. If you do have her for a long perieod of time, it would be best to tell the owners that you'd like full custody of her so that you won't have to worry about her being taken away once you fall in love with her, which you will. Since it's her first bath, she'll probably need her nails trimmed too. I myself have one boy and that's alll I've planned on having...but...if one came about that needed a home, I can't see it being anymore trouble having an extra little one to take care of. Yes, they do need to be handled to keep them sociable, but I've gond days without taking Percy out and he's just as friendly and loving as if I played with him everyday. 
Thank you for taking this little one in and giving her a better quality of life. I do hope you keep her. 
Oh, photos please!


----------



## Chihirolee3 (Nov 27, 2012)

I did trim her nails after the bath (should have mentioned that too), but only about 4 or 5. She was very squirmy so I focused on the really long ones (since having a cat, I am used to the quick avoidance and had no trouble there). 

My husband is very unsure on having 2 hedgehogs, but I still want to get mine (since I've been going crazy over it for a while), but since I don't work I am not at all worried about caring for 2. we are also going to get chickens and I am going to start a large garden on top of making a LP tank Steam engine, so I will be very busy, but at least I'll be home, and i know for sure every chance I get I'll be overly doting on my indoor critters . 

I am trying figure out how to post a photo without half of it being cut off, but once I figure it out I will post some pictures (since I am colorblind towards hedgehogs and would really like to know her coloration). The biggest problem I'm going to have is getting one without her balled up or hiding her cute little face being a grump-butt.

I am so new to the world of hedgehogs, and though I know am conifident I know what I am doing, I still feel like it's a bit much to take in a hedgehog in this shape. Is this considered a rescue hedgie?


----------



## Shell (Aug 23, 2012)

I can never do all the nails in one sitting either. I think taking a hedgy or any animal from a situation where the care is not be taken to assure the safety and health of the animal (heating, proper diet, ect..) is rescueing them. Even if you don't have lots of cuddling time (most hedgy's prefer to be left alone anyways, at least mine does) making a pet feel safe, secure and loved is all they need. It sounds like you're the perfect home for this little girl and over time you'll start to love her more. What kind of shape is she in? Does she look as though she has any health concerns that may take up alot of time (vet visits, hand feeding, ect). If so and you don't have the time for such things, then you have to make a call on what is in the best interrest for both of you, but if it's the handling time you are worried about, I wouldn't worry so much. Just sitting watching a movie with her on your lap is bonding time. Some hedgy's are always balling up and grumpy but have their good days, and then you have one's that are handled as babie's and are still little grumps when they get older.I think you are concerned about her being a little grump that needs special care, but honestly, it just takes time for them to get use to you and you're doing everything right with putting shirts in her cage for her to get use to your scent. It's always more responsibilty with an added pet such as cleaning cages, baths ect.. but if you have time for such things, you'll be fine. Now if hubby becomes firm on not wanting two, then it really has to be discussed as it's important that all family members are on the same boat with the idea. Conflict in the house over a pet is the worse thing.


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes, it sounds like you rescued a hedgie. The poor little girl wasn't getting proper care. Thank you for giving her a loving and healthy home.


----------



## Chihirolee3 (Nov 27, 2012)

Got an appointment on Wednesday to see the vet, though while talking to him over the phone (he asks tons of questions before taking any exotic animal in so he can grasp the situation better, which I think is good), he said that unless there is anything internal wrong with her, it just sounds like she is malnourished, but he is still going to take a good look at her on Wednesday. We don't eat much meat, but I'm going to buy some burger today so that way she will eat. She hasn't eaten much of anything over the weekend, and at least I have seen her drink water, but no activity what so ever in her cage. 
My hubby is concerned more that she is an unexpected addition (I am too and I feel the same way) because I made everything I need for 1 hedgehog, not 2 and making room for 2 (I originally wanted my baby to be housed in our library, but Rhododendron is going to be housed there instead and my baby will be in our bedroom, until summer (when we put our air conditioner in), and then we won't know from there. We're still working on our home (settling in) so even though there is plenty of room, it's just the trouble of making a perfect spot a bit difficult because we don't have many desks/tables/furniture to put the cage on. I don't want to keep it on the floor because of how hard it will be to heat, and I have a cat (who so far is just overtly terrified of Rhody's presence, but I'm not taking any chances). 
Yesterday, we took her out before the sun came up (we get up at 4am every day), and let her run around us in a pen. She was very huffy at first, but she soon got very jittery and started to explore like a madman (or madhedge?) It's a good sign she has vigor and is starting to get used to us. She kept crawling all over my husband and he got such a kick out of her biting at his beard (he has a big beard). He hasn't said anything about not wanting 2 hedgehogs (I'll be the main caretaker anyways, so he isn't worried there), it's just so unexpected. However, because she came the family of our best friend (who actually named her in the first place), he has expressed that we should keep her out of the goodwill of friendship (the hedgehog will mean a bit more to us becuase of the connection to our friend) and thus does not want to see her go anywhere else, and I totally agree


----------



## Chihirolee3 (Nov 27, 2012)

Here is the best picture of her I could take (for the time being). The cage is the one she came with but I put in the blankets/liner/stuffed animal/blue water dish (since her other water dish was a plastic dish seen in deli markets). I don't have an igloo or anything for her, but I have been giving her shirts and that little striped tie blanket. It makes it pretty easy to pick her up since she becomes a prickly little cactus.

Can anyone tell me a bit about her coloration? I am just curious and I hope this pic gives a good look at her.


----------



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

she's a cutie pie. I'm going to go out on a limb and say- she's your hedgehog now.


----------



## Shell (Aug 23, 2012)

Yep, she looks quite at home and vey healthy. I'd say algerian chocolate and that is what my Percy is and they look much the same.


----------



## Chihirolee3 (Nov 27, 2012)

Well, I better start on a new cage. Good thing I know what I know what I'm doing now (the first cage was an experiment to say the least). Hopefully she'll like it better than this one. It doesn't seem all that bad since it has a tall solid wall before the wire starts. However, it's been a tough cookie to heat and it's waaaaaay too tall for the Rhody. 

I have to say something about my cat again, since he has been a part of this too (though not very willingly). He's still scared of her, and watches the cage (he can't get to it, but he knows it's there), but he seems to have adjusted a bit as well. Treben is not most cuddly of kitties, but he is used to having oodles of attention (since he's been my only pet). I have noticed that whenever I check on Rhododendron, no matter what he was doing, he'll come over to me and do all his cute little antics to get my attention. He is jealous!!! :lol: I think that is adorable! 

After reading some other rescue stories about not-handled hedgies, I think I'm lucky she's at least doing well in adjusting. She's warming up pretty fast since she calms down after about 7-10 minutes and begins exploring. She isn't very fond of noise (any), but at least she doesn't ball up when we divert her from trying to crawl off us. 

Less than a week and I am already seeing improvement in her demeanor. Hopefully a good look from the vet and a nice new cage will help her adjust quickly. I am expecting to keep her, since a month of leaving her be won't be good. She's already grown on me and my husband. He thinks she's adorable (he never seen a hedgie in person either), but isn't too happy about being pooped on.


----------



## Shell (Aug 23, 2012)

They do grow on you so fast! I'm not sure as I've only had my one hedgy, but I think all of them are wild about noises. When I take Percy out and there's a sudden noise, he'll huff and jump a bit. He's use to dogs barking so that's not a concern around here. My cat tried to check him out for the first while, but now she doesn't pay much attention to him. She sounds like a very friendly hedgy and will only improve with time. I'm so glad to hear your hubby is warming up to her and that you've decided to keep her. Sending her to another home wouldn't be as good as the home she has now. You've already improved her life so much. I do love her photos!


----------



## HedgieCKC (Feb 18, 2012)

Chihirolee3 I wanted to comment on your story because I found it so similar to my own. I had wanted a hedgehog forever, I had done all the research, bought all the supplies, found an amazing breeder and purchased my perfect little boy. He is the most amazing hedgehog ever, he never once huffed, popped, clicked or curled on me, he snuggles for hours and loves getting little kisses on his face. About 2 months after I bought my little man, a friend contacted me about a hedgehog she didn't want anymore because it was "mean". I told her I already had a hedgehog and really wasn't sure if I could take on the responsibility of another hog, especially an unfriendly hog who would need extra socialization time. But I went over to see her and just like you ended up taking her home with her cage and accessories. Her living conditions were so upsetting, she lived in a small lizard aquarium with a large comfort wheel (if you're familiar with the comfort wheels the large ones are actually pretty small and the giant ones are a more appropriate size), cedar shavings and an igloo. I felt so bad for her and immediately got her an appropriate sized cage, a giant comfort wheel, fleece liners, and some toys. She had also never been bathed, never had her nails trimmed and had never been to a vet so I made sure all of those were done immediately.

The reason I wanted to post something to you is to say that it has now been a year and I love both of my babies, the planned and the "unexpected". The two of them have totally different personalities and it's hard to play favorites when I find individual things to love about each of them. I wanted to encourage you to keep up with the socialization, and to commend you for taking the chance and giving a loving home to a little hedgie in need. It's not easy, and a change of plans is always unsettling at first, but the satisfaction you will feel from improving the life of an innocent creature will always outweigh the minor adjustment stressors.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

This happened to me twice. Both times I was thinking about getting a hedgehog and had just begun looking into breeders when all of a sudden along comes a rescue. Luckily I did not end up with two at once because the rescue happened before getting a baby from a breeder. I'm determined to have a baby someday but we are not equipped to have multiple hedgehogs at the same time so I'll have to wait. Right now I have Koloth who is my third hedgehog and he came to us sort of spontaneously because Immortailia from this site was fostering him and I said I would take him even though I probably wasn't overly prepared to have another hedgehog and my Fiance was not too happy about it. It's all worked out though Koloth is very charming. All three of my hedgehogs have had completely different personalities though and I had completely different experiences with each of them. I don't think I could choose a favourite. Same as I could not choose a favourite cat. 

Good luck with your hedgehogs and I hope everything works out for you too.


----------



## Chihirolee3 (Nov 27, 2012)

I am glad I am not the only one who has come across such situations.  

Well, here's an update on Rhododendron. Took her to the vet on Wednesday. He said her liver seems to be under stress The best thing he said to do is switch her diet (which I am already doing). he asked me to bring some of her old food since I did not know what it was (while talking over the phone before the appointment), he said it was an IAMS cat food and that has a history of causing liver problems in hedgies (is this true? I don't doubt his information considering it was a cheap, crappy cat food to begin with). I am switching her over to Blue Buffalo (which my cat eats) and have fed her a bit of cooked hamburger (no seasoning) the other day, since her main diet was venison, but it must have been raw venison since her liver is not the best and she seemed unsure about eating the cooked meat. She has a definite hour glass shape when not curled up and I have noticed that she picks out her old food and does not touch the new food. If she does not improve with her dietary change, I will have to take her back in to help stop her from getting Fatty Liver Disease. Other than that, he gave advice to clear up her skin better and take care of her tattered ears (both of which I am already taking care of).

At least she is drinking plenty of water, and is running on her wheel more since I actually have to clean it now. However, every time I check on her, she is always under the fleece liner (which I am did not want but I won't fight her) and when I take her out and hold her in my lap, she becomes very active and wants to explore, so she's getting used to me. 

And Thank you all for the encouragement and advise


----------



## RondackHiker (Jan 21, 2013)

Yay for rescued hedgehogs! At least you were prepared a bit and knew a little!
I can't tell you how many times I've gone to see a pet in distress or to talk to an owner who was struggling and then came home with an unexpected pet.
I should know how it works by now, but I'm still surprised everytime.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

RondackHiker said:


> I can't tell you how many times I've gone to see a pet in distress or to talk to an owner who was struggling and then came home with an unexpected pet.
> I should know how it works by now, but I'm still surprised everytime.


  This made me laugh. I'm not allowed in pet stores anymore because of that desire. I go in thinking I'll just look around I won't want any animals and I come out wishing I could get all of them (actually usually my Fiance drags me out telling me "we don't buy pets from pet stores") so yeah, now I don't go in. I also had to stop browsing the rescue sites and craiglist. I have a problem. 

I'm happy to hear Rhododendron got to the vet. Sorry about her liver. I think it's going to be a hard road for you to switch her food but I hope that I'm wrong. Since she's used to eating raw meat I wonder if canned food would work for her. It is smellier and maybe closer in texture to the meat. My hedgehog has no teeth and I got sick of crushing and wetting his food so I started buying canned and he loves it. Also one can in the smallest size is not that expensive so you could try a few different brands and flavours and see if there is anything she takes too. I know that canned Fromm and Chicken Soup for the Soul Lite meet the hedgehog requirements. My hedgehog also loves Wurva (I think that's the spelling) he just gets it as a treat, the ingredients are not ground up together so it looks more like a soup with chicken and veggies depending on what variety you get. My guy is a bit of a food vacuum though but since a can is only a few bucks you should be able to try them out.


----------



## swahf24 (Jan 23, 2013)

Aww. So glad u rescued the sweet hedgie! I am not really allowed in pet stores or on cl either because I want to bring everything home.  The hard part is I work at a pet store, but refuse to buy an animal. I'll only adopt or rescue. I found my first hedgie last September randomly on cl, I wasn't currently looking to get one but found a cute male that was kept in a very small storage bin with no wheel and was so terrified he never unballed or stopped hissing and popping. He's gotten soooo much better with me tho after working with him. He's no snuggler but he seems happy. Then two weeks ago some moron abandoned a hedgie at work in a bag and I took her home even tho I'd had no intentions of having more than one hedgie. Jenna is the complete opposite of Bebop. She is extremely friendly and a huge snuggler! I absolutely adore them both and love having two hedgies with such different personalities. I love them both for their individual traits and have no regrets bringing either one home.


----------



## summer (Jan 31, 2012)

loving the updates well done xxxx


----------



## Chihirolee3 (Nov 27, 2012)

Over the weekend, I tried some canned food (i asked the previous owner what other things she fed her, and apparently Fancy Feast stuff she'd eat too), but she didn't touch it. So, out of boredom on Saturday, I tried mashing the hard cat food mixture (of her old food and my new food), just to see what would happen, and put out a different can of food (I got a few different ones as recommended  ). Turns out, she didn't touch the other canned food either, but went crazy over the mashed dry food (she ate every single bit and tipped her dish over and must have licked out the crumbs).  Needless to say, I was extremely surprised at this (this happened Saturday night). So on Sunday, I did the same thing and this morning, sure enough, all the dry food was gone again and the canned food remained untouched (though I don't blame her, my cat doesn't like canned food either especially the stuff from Wal-mart). I am going to keep doing this, if this is what she prefers. It also seems like with this method, she is and will continue to adjust to her new food fairly easily (since it's all finely mixed together and she can no longer pick out her old food). The old owners did not have much cheap food left (they gave a little zip-lock bag that they used to store the food in and it's almost gone) so I have to switch her over quicker than I'd like. :\

She's getting more and more used to being held (on Sunday I got carried away and held her for nearly 2 hours while I was reading). She doesn't like it when we talk (even my quite voice), but then again, can't expect a hedgie to be okay with unfamiliar noises in general. I have been putting flax seed oil on her skin to help with dryness and that's really improved, as well as her tattered ears are healing up. Her exploring nature is really coming out, and I am pretty surprised to see that because she wasn't handled much at all and probably didn't have any opportunity to explore. 

Despite the news from the vet, little Rhododendron is making amazing strides in health and attitude. If this keeps up, she should have a clean bill of health (at least major improvement) when I take her back to the vet in a couple weeks (follow up appointment).


----------



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm so happy to hear that she's doing so well!!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

It is wonderful to hear she is making progress thanks to you!


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

It's great that she's doing so well, and that you found a way to get her to eat!


----------



## Chihirolee3 (Nov 27, 2012)

Another update!  

WOW! 2 weeks as of thursday having her and her tattered ears are all cleared up and so cute looking  and her skin is looks a billion times better! 
I tried out hedgie toting her around the house while I did dishes and sewing and she seemed to really enjoy it. After I took her out to put her back into her cage, there was no huffing or anything (so I figured she must have enjoyed it) for that night. 
She seems to really be warming up to me, and speaking of cage, I was able to give her a new one thanks to Kenzi  That old one was too big (height wise) and was hard to heat. And thanks to Kenzi too, I didn't have to make a new wheel for her (she gave me a carolina storm wheel, which is SOOOOO much easier to clean). Rhododendron seems to be okay with being in a new cage, because as soon as I put her in it, she explored and explored and explored (I watched her for a good hour) before getting on her wheel and having the run of her life (lol). She ran 9 miles that night! 

She is now a little piggy, eating everything I give her, so I am no longer giving her mealworms (that was all she'd eat at first) so now I can save that for treats. She is doing so much better, and she's really taken to my heart :mrgreen: now that she's coming out of her shell.


----------



## Katis228 (Aug 19, 2012)

Yay! I'm so glad to hear she (and you!) are doing so well!!  

Those goofy little quill balls sure know how to sneak their way into your heart, huh?


----------



## Chihirolee3 (Nov 27, 2012)

3rd week! Photos!!!








She's under the t-shirt in her cage. it had a small add on when I first got this cage, but I think I'm going to add a bigger one to accommodate her wheel, which will make it similar to my upcoming baby's cage. The duct taped area is where the tube was that connected the 2 stories. Once that addon is done, she's have a lot more room to stretch

None of that rocks have sharp edges, and I put so many down for 2 reasons. She had a few in her old cage that apparently was her only "toys" other than the wheel, and she seems to enjoy pushing them around her cage (which the little ones are for. The 2 bigger ones are to prevent her from burrowing under the fleece by her wheel and to prevent her from tipping her food and water. That bird toy came with the cage, and Rhododendron uses it a lot to anoint herself.

There is no "hideaway" for her (such as an igloo) because when I put one in, she not only ignored it, but pull out the tshirt and fleece I put in it, and curled up elsewhere. When I tried to put the house where she slept before, she just did the same thing. I tried this for a few days, and just gave up. She like to be cozy and covered up, but not by plastic I reckon. What a strange little girl :roll:


















Rhododendron in all her inquisitive, huffy nature 

And here is a picture of my husband holding her a week after we got her (she did not like the close up). Her tattered ears are all healed up now (I want a pair like them on a stuffed animal they are so cute). Every time he holds her, she tries to crawl up him and tries to anoint herself with his beard :lol: and tried to hide in it (my husband is not too fond of it but he keeps wanting to hold her).


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

I just read this thread from the beginning and it broke my heart. Reading how they treated that poor baby (an _hourglas_ shape!?!?) made me nauseated and I thought I would be sick. Thank you for saving this little hedgie and for giving her the love she deserves.


----------



## Chihirolee3 (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you for the encouragement  I didn't mean to tear at heartstrings. 

Oh, speaking of hourglass shape, her follow up appointment is next Tuesday. I stopped smashing her food after I stopped feeding her mealworms regularly, and now she eats like a normal Hedgehog. She's really plumped out. In the early pictures it is hard to tell she had an hourglass shape (it was noticeable, but not horrid), because she is curled up a bit or in someone's hands, but in my recent ones, she looks very sleek and is quite a pig (I have been feeding her more than normal because of her health, and she eats every bit). With her eating decent food, and pooping normal poop, I hope the stress that the vet found with her liver is gone (or diminishing). Her activity levels are going up and her overall self is improving and that speaks good signs for her health.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am truly enjoying the updates on her progress. How wonderful to see the positive changes in the caring forever home she should have had from day one. At least she has it now. What a difference you have made in her life.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Good work. It appears that she has chosen you! 

You are being a great mom to her.

Thanks for being an informed owner and providing a good home, heating, food, and wheel. 

ML


----------



## Chihirolee3 (Nov 27, 2012)

Took her to the vet last Thursday (had to reschedule due to weather), and she has a clean bill of health. She is eating normal, running a lot and just overall has become a hyper little bundle. I've been really keeping up on her nails (which had really long quicks) and now I am able to trim them all at once without her fussing too bad (still squirmy but bearable). Can't trust her to sleep in my lap though, all she wants to do is explore, no matter what time of day. She is still huffy when I first pick her up, but I've been constantly giving her used shirts to snuggle in so she has really gotten used to us, and her huffiness stops within a minute or two. Because she is in my library, she hears music when I read (I listen to classical and other instrumental music when I read, it's pretty relaxing) and she seems to enjoy it, because when I handle her when the music is on, she is not huffy at all (still wanting to explore though) so she must feel pretty at ease. I wonder if anyone has done research on how music (not played loudly) can affect a hedgehog if it becomes a common thing in their lives.
I feel really grateful that Rhododendron is an open hedgehog, and has adjusted really smoothly compared to what I often hear about with previously neglected rescues. 

Still waiting on a baby boy, and with two hedgehogs, it'll be two times the fun!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Hooray! That's great news!


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

So glad she got a clean bill of health! Loving the updates!


----------

